# 40-Piece Strings Ensemble. Budapest, Hungary.



## JacquesMathias (Mar 4, 2018)

Hi guys,

Just want to share with you the strings recording session for an upcoming KPM/EMI trailer album. I really love the strings players from Tom Tom Studios, at Budapest.

Also, for anyone willing to know how a 40-piece strings ensemble sound from an iPhone recording, this is for you! I have just added a gentle EQ and Reverb. :D 

Please, I have no affiliation with them, just want to share this possibility for whoever may be watching this post. If a moderator wants to move this thread for another session, please go ahead.



Also, if you haven't added me on Facebook, please do.

Thanks!


----------



## Desire Inspires (Mar 4, 2018)

I don’t see or hear anything.


----------



## kgdrum (Mar 4, 2018)

Beautiful,it sounds amazing for an iPhone recording!


----------



## Nico (Mar 4, 2018)

beautiful! The cue starting from 1:00 is great!


----------



## JacquesMathias (Mar 5, 2018)

Desire Inspires said:


> I don’t see or hear anything.


I posted on my Facebook profile, and it's public, you should be able to see. Sorry... Please, let me know if you still can't see it? Thanks.


----------



## JacquesMathias (Mar 5, 2018)

kgdrum said:


> Beautiful,it sounds amazing for an iPhone recording!


Thanks. I like the sound of this room, to be honest - nice reflections without drenching it in reverb, therefore, even a mobile will sound decent.


----------



## JacquesMathias (Mar 5, 2018)

Nico said:


> beautiful! The cue starting from 1:00 is great!


Thanks, Nico.


----------



## Daryl (Mar 5, 2018)

You just have to watch out for the room modes in the bass area.


----------



## JacquesMathias (Mar 5, 2018)

Daryl said:


> You just have to watch out for the room modes in the bass area.


You're really right, I remember having some problems with 20 Hz to 200 Hz region in a pre-mix I did on other tracks. Nothing that problematic though, ended up sounding pretty good for us. Thanks for the tip. 
Anyway, I guess that AIR studios would definitely have a better bass response due to its size, looking forward to record some strings there one of these days!


----------



## Pablocrespo (Mar 5, 2018)

I recorded a small string orchestra in that room (thanks to Daryl who pointed me in that direction) and I couldn´t be happier!!!


----------



## JacquesMathias (Mar 5, 2018)

Pablocrespo said:


> I recorded a small string orchestra in that room (thanks to Daryl who pointed me in that direction) and I couldn´t be happier!!!


Hey Pablo, me too! Happy with these strings players. I have also recorded a Adagio for Strings for Cavendish, with great results.


----------



## Daryl (Mar 5, 2018)

JacquesMathias said:


> You're really right, I remember having some problems with 20 Hz to 200 Hz region in a pre-mix I did on other tracks. Nothing that problematic though, ended up sounding pretty good for us. Thanks for the tip.
> Anyway, I guess that AIR studios would definitely have a better bass response due to its size, looking forward to record some strings there one of these days!


Actually there's a honking room mode at AIR at B1 (61.74kHz), so every room has its issues.


----------



## JacquesMathias (Mar 5, 2018)

Daryl said:


> Actually there's a honking room mode at AIR at B1 (61.74kHz), so every room has its issues.


Good information. The beauty of different rooms is the fingerprint each one of them add to our recordings.
Anyway, I think I could live with AIR honking room mode at B1 :D
From your own experience, which room do you like most for a string ensemble of this size? (40)


----------



## Daryl (Mar 5, 2018)

JacquesMathias said:


> Good information. The beauty of different rooms is the fingerprint each one of them add to our recordings.
> Anyway, I think I could live with AIR honking room mode at B1 :D
> From your own experience, which room do you like most for a string ensemble of this size? (40)


It all depends on the music. Rooms like Abbey Road 1&2 and AIR have great sounds, but don't suit everything. If I had a suitable budget, I would probably record more in AR2. However, the advantage of Tom Tom is that it is a full orchestra studio, so it is very flexible.


----------



## JacquesMathias (Mar 5, 2018)

Daryl said:


> It all depends on the music. Rooms like Abbey Road 1&2 and AIR have great sounds, but don't suit everything. If I had a suitable budget, I would probably record more in AR2. However, the advantage of Tom Tom is that it is a full orchestra studio, so it is very flexible.


I see, I share your point of view. I still haven't recorded at Abbey or AIR, will eventually, looking forward to it.
What about Synchron Stage? Have you ever been there? From the latest VSL library it seems to have a very interesting sound, too.


----------



## Daryl (Mar 5, 2018)

Never been to Synchron. Hopefully will pop over to Vienna at some point and have a look.

I also meant to say, that as I do most of my orchestral in Tom Tom, I know it quite well by now, and am quite comfortable there. I even have my own "elfoglalt" place on the sofa. Very Sheldon-esque...!


----------



## JacquesMathias (Mar 5, 2018)

Daryl said:


> Never been to Synchron. Hopefully will pop over to Vienna at some point and have a look.
> 
> I also meant to say, that as I do most of my orchestral in Tom Tom, I know it quite well by now, and am quite comfortable there. I even have my own "elfoglalt" place on the sofa. Very Sheldon-esque...!


Please, if you ever do, let me know what you think, if possible.

I get you! Unfortunately, I’ve never been there, since I live in Brazil, it’s too expensive to justify going since we have Skype, etc. Also, I prefer orchestrating and preparing the parts myself, get the feeling you do the same, and I have always enjoyed the way they “feel and play” all the dynamics and expression. Generally speaking I never miss more vibrato or a different performance. Of course, I do my homework just like you do! The thing is (and this is why I like them) I have had some bitter experience in past, where after sending very detailed parts, the players wouldn’t connect with the music, and play it rather “flat” (another place). I know I am being abstract and subjective, but I am sure you understand what I mean. Conclusion:

I have made this post as an homage to those players and studio. Hope more folks go there and give them some great music to be recorded. Thanks a lot for your input and contribution to this thread, @Daryl, highly appreciated.

P.S. What the heck is a “elfoglalt”? Should I have one, too? :D
JM


----------



## Daryl (Mar 5, 2018)

JacquesMathias said:


> P.S. What the heck is a “elfoglalt”? Should I have one, too? :D
> JM


It's Hungarian for "reserved"....!


----------



## JacquesMathias (Mar 5, 2018)

Daryl said:


> It's Hungarian for "reserved"....!


If tpu


Daryl said:


> It's Hungarian for "reserved"....!


Great! You definitely deserved it!
Off-topic, do you guys ever have some pos-recording fun? At least a beer or something? That would make me spend some money and actually go there.


----------



## Daryl (Mar 6, 2018)

We always go out for a meal after the sessions, but so far, in the last 20years, I think that we've had 2 afternoons off and a couple of evenings. Not working this evening though...!


----------



## JacquesMathias (Mar 6, 2018)

Daryl said:


> We always go out for a meal after the sessions, but so far, in the last 20years, I think that we've had 2 afternoons off and a couple of evenings. Not working this evening though...!


Great! Sorry, something went wrong with my post above. 
I miss the human interaction that we have through recordings. Having CC1 and CC11 as our best friends is weird, so enjoy your sessions!


----------

